# Adjustable leg hive stands



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

My yard is a steep hill. 

I drive 4 galvanized pipes into the ground and...
http://www.lowes.com/pl/Structural-pipe-fittings-Structural-hardware-Hardware/4294506723


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

It's just square tubing cut at an angle with a foot welded on and sliding inside a short piece of corner welded square tubing. 

Find a welder to fabricate them for you, or do it yourself if you have the skills and equipment.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

I built a wooden framework to support my hives. On uneven ground I used 1" conduit (cut to length) secured to the frame with u bolts to make the supporting legs.... Cheap, secure and easy to adjust if necessary....


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I have this really cool thing called a shovel. It digs. I use it to level the ground where I place a hive. 
Then I take these other things called a hammer and a saw. Use them to make a form out of boards called two by fours. The form gets used over and over again. There's a sledge-hammer, level, and stakes involved. Masonry nails.
That's where the wheel barrow comes in for mixing the concrete. Need a bucket to haul water.
Once the slab is done the two cement blocks go down and a hive sits on top. 

Conduit? Someone is an electrician
Pipe? Must be a plumber
(I was a general contractor)


----------



## LittleTreeGuy (Aug 8, 2016)

aunt betty said:


> I have this really cool thing called a shovel. It digs. I use it to level the ground where I place a hive.
> Then I take these other things called a hammer and a saw. Use them to make a form out of boards called two by fours. The form gets used over and over again. There's a sledge-hammer, level, and stakes involved. Masonry nails.
> That's where the wheel barrow comes in for mixing the concrete. Need a bucket to haul water.
> Once the slab is done the two cement blocks go down and a hive sits on top.
> ...


Sounds kinda high-tech to me... I'm thinking some cinder blocks with 4x4's laid across them. Plenty sturdy, and you can easily shim them to offset any leveling issues or desires.


Back to the original question... I'd just post on the Youtube video and ask them. It looks like they have a pretty decent operation going there, and likely just had someone fabricate them. For a welder/fabricator, that would be easy to do. I don't have access to the tools or the knowledge for metal work, so I'd have to buy it. I'm guessing something like that is going to be very pricey, especially if you had to have it shipped. I don't doubt that if you're moving hives often, they would pay for themselves very quickly though.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

There's motive to my madness. Concrete blocks here measure 8" x "8" x 16". 
The ideal height for a bee hive here is 8" off the ground. Why? Skunks. If a skunk wants the honey it has to stand up and reach. That exposes their armpits and the bees work them over good. This is why I don't have skunk problems. I call it "the eight inch rule". 
It's a pretty good rule.


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

aunt betty said:


> I have this really cool thing called a shovel. It digs. I use it to level the ground where I place a hive.
> Then I take these other things called a hammer and a saw. Use them to make a form out of boards called two by fours. The form gets used over and over again. There's a sledge-hammer, level, and stakes involved. Masonry nails.
> That's where the wheel barrow comes in for mixing the concrete. Need a bucket to haul water.
> Once the slab is done the two cement blocks go down and a hive sits on top.
> ...


Some of us are engineers too...
I don't like having to dig holes and pour cement. But,,, if my hill wasn't at a 45 degree angel, I might use cinder blocks and 4X4s. But, they will be visible from the house and this is only a hobby for me so I want it to look a little bit more aesthetically pleasing. 

And back to the original question. I agree those stands would be very expensive (I would think). But really handy if you move your hives around. And they might ever work on my steep hill.


----------



## tunedin5ths (Jan 26, 2016)

Jack posts or trailer jacks might work just as well. A little pricey for new, but you might be able to find some used in salvage yards or online.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

Here is a pic of the configuration I am using..... Easy and cheap to construct.... I used the conduit since it was significantly cheaper than using pipe (though pipe would be stronger)... Pretty much you can use anything you think would be adequate to support the load....









BTW the white PVC plug is an ant barrier and not needed unless you have ants....;- )


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

I could build those stands and fairly inexpensively. but I don't think it would work on a hill that was 45 degrees. at least not in the slip/tension setup that they have. those legs work as the weight is added the sliding leg puts pressure on the tube binding it. putting it down on a hill that is 45 degrees the back leg which is at 45 degrees most likely would not make enough tension and just slip through. the front one would work.
here's your excuse to buy a mig welder! and a metal chop saw!


----------



## PaulT (Sep 2, 2015)

kaizen said:


> here's your excuse to buy a mig welder! and a metal chop saw!


Yep, as I fire up my new welder that every beekeeper rightfully must have. Hmmm... now about that plasma cutter.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

PaulT said:


> Yep, as I fire up my new welder that every beekeeper rightfully must have. Hmmm... now about that plasma cutter.


imagine what you could accomplish. can't make the box monster cutter without tools like that. it could be done other ways but op is insistent on this design.


----------

